# Basic4ppc Netzwerk Problem



## xSchnittlauch (26. April 2007)

Hallo
Ich habe ein Problem mit den Neztwerkfunktionen von Basic4ppc.

Client:

```
client.Connect(client.getip2("192.168.73.11"),50000) <- fehlerhafte Zeile ^^
```

Den Server programmiere auf dem Desktop mit BlitzMax.

Immer wen der Client versucht eine Verbindung zu bekommen bricht er mit folgender
meldung ab:



> An error occurred on sub app_start ....
> ...
> Error description:
> System.Net.SocketPermission,System,Version=1.0.5000.0,Culture=neutral,PublickKeyToken=xxxxxxxxx is fehlgeschlagen.



Kennt ihr eine Lösung für das Problem?

MFG
 xSchnittlauch


----------

